# The Point is OPEN..........



## VA-Apraisr (Jul 31, 2001)

Was told by two Rangers and Red Drum that you could NOT even walk to the point.....apparently, NOT TRUE! Rangers yesterday said as long as you stay at the lowest lowtide line and keep feet wet (as in other years before) you can still make the walk and get some drum! I was there last week Monday-Thursday and was told absolutely no walking, so, best to check with the closest ranger you see out on 43/44 to verify.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

One of the Drum Pros and I were talking about this today... It sure screwed up my fishing for this past weekend.. It was supposed to be completely shutdown to vehicular and foot traffic last Monday. I have a call into one of my Park Ranger friends who patrols the area.

The idiot who drove across the enclosure last Sunday evening didn't help matters much. Probably the same guys from NY wearing neoprene waders, Spin Heavers and braid... One really pissed The Garboman off too.....I looked over to my right at the guy and said; "Now why in the hell did you have to go and Piss Off The Garboman"....It was funny to me anyway.. You would have to have been there....If you can't picture it.
When I hear something Definite I will follow up this post.

To my understanding right now you can walk in at 45 and fish the Hook. Touch over a half mile walk.

Last year about this time the bite was on fire at the tip. 

Hey Garbo Catch "Man 2019" up


----------



## VA-Apraisr (Jul 31, 2001)

Would have gladly made that walk every evening/night last week......just very aggravating to get mis-information from one ranger to the next and including what is being spoken at the bait shops. Never have seen a reason that walking in the tide line can cause issues with nests (unless we know have underwater nests! )........so, my season is done but hopefully next springtime I won't get the same BS statements and miss some good fishing.


----------



## NH Paul (Sep 7, 2017)

Sounds the same as last year when I walked out during the closure. The tough part about it is that the low tide line means walkiing in 3-4 feet of surf at high tide so you have to tiime it around the low or be ready to swim some! Probably be like this into July.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

they need to open a walk corridor like they do a driving corridor. I would suggest at the waters edge weather it be high or low tide.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

VA-Apraisr said:


> Was told by two Rangers and Red Drum that you could NOT even walk to the point.....apparently, NOT TRUE! Rangers yesterday said as long as you stay at the lowest lowtide line and keep feet wet (as in other years before) you can still make the walk and get some drum! I was there last week Monday-Thursday and was told absolutely no walking, so, best to check with the closest ranger you see out on 43/44 to verify.


The morning they closed the Point the two Rangers manning the barrier (Needed two in case there was trouble) said anyone walking in the water around the enclosure would be issued a Ticket. Wet feet or not you were getting a Citation.

At another location on the OBX where you have to walk in I confess to leaving my Sandspike and draining bait cooler after the nights fishing was done, (I was done exhausted is what I really mean)

First morning my Cooler was moved into a shady spot by some well meaning Ranger or Turtle Men.

Second morning my cooler was unmolested.

Third morning my cooler, my Sandspike, my Dexter Serrated knife, and ice and most importantly five pounds of rock hard bloody Mullet that had been on ice since it left the Boat, were gone. 

I had planned on fishing for Cobia that morning instead I was forced on a journey to retrieve my equipment. My cooler and knife had been in my possession for 30 plus years.

When I got to the Ranger Station on Thursday Morning it was abandoned. Not a Ranger to be found. Finally after knocking on all the doors as I was leaving a Ranger Trainee (Yes they have that actual position) comes out along in a truck and I tell him my problems.

Trainee replied "All the Rangers were off the Island for a Training Seminar. No I can not radio anyone....Why did you leave your cooler on the beach any way?

Trainee and I did check the beds of a few Ranger Trucks and Dumpster on site but no cooler.......

I thanked the Trainee and told the 20 something year old that when he reached the age of 65 he would understand better why I did not want to hump that cooler back and forth after the beach closes at 9:00PM.

After talking with Bob Eakes, turns out the Rangers were all at the Dare County Shooting Range next to Alligator River Preserve getting training on shooting fully automatic AR15's........probably had my Red and White Cooler down range and were perforating my dreams and memories of the last three decades of Drum Fishing Hatteras.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Update

If you come down with plans of Fishing The Point.
Don't 

You can walk in at 45 and fish the Hook still a bit of a hump... How "Worth It to Ya" is it?

What few that are making out to the little bit of sand that is remotely fishable are doing that at their own risk. Too many variables to explain for a mere 4 hrs of possible fishing


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

DaBig2na said:


> Update
> 
> If you come down with plans of Fishing The Point.
> Don't
> ...


Walk on out there and depending on the Ranger will define the outcome. So when one says Ticket and one says no problem.............who can you Trust?

I just priced a replacement bait cooler including shipping and it is a little over $50 to my shack. This is used I think they do not make it anymore. I have several 150 quart coolers laying around from my Suburban days but this is a 15 or so quart bait cooler, that has a specific shape and size designation to fit into the morass that makes up the back of my Grand Cherokee and had great insulating capabilities.

Ebay they are calling this cooler "Vintage" They are probably calling me "Vintage" behind my back.:redface:

I bought two Replacement Dexter Russell Tiger Serrated Knifes one for Fishing only and one for Hari-Kiri if I have another Trip like the last Drum Extravaganza I took last week. Mike Kellers is the place to get your steel, half price off of the Tackle Stores on the beach.....

Drum Pro #5 from last year is barely on top at #1, but he will switch to Cobia Fishing and he is sure to be eclipsed by Drum Pro's 1# and #2 and #3 from last Year who are running neck and neck and neck. All really nice fellows who will smile and grin when you mention that your bait is wrong and you are tired and wonder aloud when will you get bowed up.

These DrumPros are all in the mid-to-low 40 Citation Range at last head count. A couple of them are grousing about late delivery on their Sweat Shirt. There was some talk at the Legends Tent about ending the MAN because so many folks were counting Yearlings as Citations. So do not get caught counting a Yearling or it will be Ridicule City 

Chris P caught 16 Citations in one nights fishing............a nicer guy can not be found amongst the Drum Pro's.......I think he caught 5 or so the next night and a couple the next night.

Coincidence? Not Really if you fish next to them. Drum Pro #1 cast out next to me after arriving late to a big bite and guess what SPLASH BITE. I told he to go back to Kitty Hawk when he asked me to drop my rod tip to let him by........

Only good thing to happen is when I backed off the Mag on my Shimano Speedmaster a touch.............I was bombing it out there


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Directive given Monday to all rangers. “ as long as your feet are wet you can walk to the open acre on the end and fish” of course subject to change disclaimer


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Subject to change happened. It’s all closed


----------



## NCsurffisher (Jun 27, 2004)

bronzbck1 said:


> Subject to change happened. It’s all closed


I was out there Saturday and Sunday evening - easy walk. Conditions were beautiful but fishing was only fair with scattered blues/spanish, drum and cobia.


----------

